# FK1000P protection?



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

People,

I am digressing from an earlier thread but I am considering an LSP for a green jaguar and have been helpfully recommended FK1000P, Megs #16 and Collinite 476S wax.

Can anyone advise on their durability with respect to eachother and particularly comment on the durability of the FK1000P.

Many Thanks





MV


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Two coats of well looked after FK 1000p should see around 6 months as will the 476 and Megs 16:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MV Owner said:


> People,
> 
> I am digressing from an earlier thread but I am considering an LSP for a green jaguar and have been helpfully recommended FK1000P, Megs #16 and Collinite 476S wax.
> 
> ...


I would think there is nothing in between them worth writing home about.:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

upto now i have only used the colly 476 and if i am honest it seems to be all I use during winter months, having said that i have read rave reviews on the FK1000P but i am still to try, as with megs i think i must be a none believer as i just cant bring myself to use the products, reason is i tried next gen spray wax and was left with dry white spots of wax everywhere, i do use endurance tyre gel though


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

well mate i love it, lasts ages and the finish is as good as stuff twice the price i use it everywhere wheels, glass and paint. when you use two coats you are safley protected for months and months.

some of my finishes with fk 1000p can be seen here.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=132959
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131937
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131074
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124518

regards nathan


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Heard great things about both, but can only advise on what I use which is the FK1000p which I 've treated both cars with twice now and aim to use 2 or 3 times a year as needed.

Its very good stuff.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

MV Owner said:


> People,
> 
> I am digressing from an earlier thread but I am considering an LSP for a green jaguar and have been helpfully recommended FK1000P, Megs #16 and Collinite 476S wax.
> 
> ...


i have put a layr off 476s on me mums car in aug last year and its holding up to this bad wheather the other two i have got but yet to use put from other threads should be fantastic


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

You cannot really go wrong between your choices, but like many I will put another vote in for Collinite 476 or 915 after trying FK1000p. 476s will offer the edge in durability and is very user friendly in my experience but all will get the job done and look great!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

This goes against the trend on here, but I actually found Collinite 476 easier to use than FK1000P...I just didn't seem to get on with the FK 

476 and FK will be the more durable of the three, but not by very much.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fk is easy to use and last ages, so for me I would go for that, a favourite product among most of us on here


----------



## Strokin04 (Sep 18, 2007)

Leodhasach said:


> This goes against the trend on here, but I actually found Collinite 476 easier to use than FK1000P...I just didn't seem to get on with the FK
> 
> 476 and FK will be the more durable of the three, but not by very much.


I am in the same boat and can't seem to get along with FK1000P, so I stick with Collinite. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Here are some pics from 1 coat of FK1000P after 4 months, I use regularly Meguiars UQD after every wash...


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pics [email protected] and also thanks for your advice guys. I have gone for the Colly


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Here are some pics from 1 coat of FK1000P after 4 months, I use regularly Meguiars UQD after every wash...


Megs UQD is very hydrophobic from what I've seen in Megs comercial videos. So I bet that beading is from UQD actually and not from FK1000P, as UQD is the surface layer now.


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

It's funny how people never take that into consideration. Isn't that why we use a qd in the first place? To add protection? Same goes for ONR washes and the never ending beading and sheeting that follows. It makes people think their wax lasts forever for some reason.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

toni said:


> Megs UQD is very hydrophobic from what I've seen in Megs comercial videos. So I bet that beading is from UQD actually and not from FK1000P, as UQD is the surface layer now.


Just what I was going to write, so +1 on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

toni said:


> Megs UQD is very hydrophobic from what I've seen in Megs comercial videos. So I bet that beading is from UQD actually and not from FK1000P, as UQD is the surface layer now.


I've tested it too. Without a wax, you cannot get so much tight beads only with UQD


----------

